# Swakopmund City: The Acryllic Desert Mouth Of The Swakop River



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swakopmund Namibia*











Swakopmund is a city on the coast of western Namibia, 280 km west of Windhoek, Namibia's capital. It is the capital of the Erongo administrative district. The town has 44,725 inhabitants and covers 193 square kilometres of land​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Landing In The Swakopmund









http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/5526/swako11hf.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Colourful Worship Place









http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2469/swako37xz.jpg












http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/8372/swako48qv.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Streetscapes Of A Colourful City










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/140/367257918_618f008bd3_b.jpg










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/154/364666199_7fc029fd67_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/88/237469842_3db7ee22c2_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/165/366873423_201d82acdc_b.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Rocks..










http://farm1.static.flickr.com/105/365660614_08d1538fb2_b.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/187/471499551_7fa9759a93_b.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/165/358139346_253db5c4f3_b.jpg











http://farm1.static.flickr.com/163/358139607_73d9d51032_b.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Central Boulevarde









http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/9939/swakopmund42eu0.jpg


​imageshack


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Paint paint paint!



































imageshack


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*again some more street-lined shops and art galleries*



























imageshack


----------



## casb68 (Jan 4, 2011)

Namibia is a beautiful country and its cities are very interesting.


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

casb68 said:


> Namibia is a beautiful country and its cities are very interesting.


+1


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good, very nice photos from Swakopmund


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Swakop Playtime











http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/1471/swakopmund17am7.jpg











http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5892/swakopmund37bk0.jpg











http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/5098/swakopmund36qd3.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Swakopmund Seaside Mermaid Casino










http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/8431/swakopmund10hl0.jpg











http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/7530/swakopmund12qi6.jpg











http://img509.imageshack.us/img509/1748/swakopmund13zr7.jpg
​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Aerials Swakopmund




















http://lh4.ggpht.com/_eV1Af_uAmDo/SRnu2CC-vCI/AAAAAAAAExA/K57JNeggjPI/s912/DSC_3173.JPG
http://i1201.photobucket.com/albums/bb354/Graeme_Lide/18385844.jpg


​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Das Hotel









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/86/237469839_979a194137_b.jpg












http://farm1.static.flickr.com/138/367783929_5ab6b34301_b.jpg



*Das Market

*


















flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Pancakes On The Rocks







































flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Solitary Once More..​




































imageshack.us


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Never Miss the Sun









http://lh3.ggpht.com/_QdGnY5A2aGE/S0sXOwwgmMI/AAAAAAAAAfM/qOXhWVOBwHc/s912/DSC_0752.JPG












http://lh4.ggpht.com/_QdGnY5A2aGE/S0sXg2V9xEI/AAAAAAAAAf4/NOIVyQnIRWc/s912/DSC_0766.JPG



​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Hit The Road









http://lh4.ggpht.com/_QdGnY5A2aGE/S0sXkZ3vtKI/AAAAAAAAAgA/Tdo-97GLelc/s912/DSC_0770.JPG












http://lh5.ggpht.com/_QdGnY5A2aGE/S0sX1x5CgeI/AAAAAAAAAgw/P6eiHELFkvQ/s800/P1000541.JPG​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

The Paths









http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Br3Yciw5CeI/SEKjcCxmKpI/AAAAAAAADgo/0RuqHzwq3zs/s800/Namibia May 2008 428.jpg











http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Br3Yciw5CeI/SEKjqSuJSqI/AAAAAAAADgw/7lXsvE2OOmM/s800/Namibia May 2008 429.jpg











http://lh5.ggpht.com/_Br3Yciw5CeI/SEKpgJviq9I/AAAAAAAADj4/q8s0DHi63V0/s800/Namibia May 2008 454.jpg

​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Swakopmund Randoms



































misc9​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*A German brewhouse*



























​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*a pub*


























flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Laidback Life..









​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Few Spot Brangelina Hungout*


























​
flickr


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Desert adventure
Leaving the city for some sand-boarding fun










getting on our gears









Jarod Burns on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Desert adventure
Leaving the city for some sand-boarding fun










Superwoman
Tentative









Jarod Burns on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Desert adventure
Taking the plunge










Taking time out









Jarod Burns on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Desert adventure: *Quad biking in the dunes*
Good morning Swakopmund 











breathtaking









Jarod Burns on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

Desert adventure: *Quad biking in the dunes*
Quad Biking on the Dunes outside Swakopmund










we're off










weaving our way through










we blast our way to the top of the first big dune










Experience the sheer thrill of riding a quad bike through Namibia's boundless expanse 









Jarod Burns on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Swakopmund*
A really pleasant seaside town, orderly without being too much so.
Strongly German-influenced, and quiet when I visited, but I am sure very busy at times










*Henties Bay*
A pleasant little seaside town
I was particularly glad to see it - I had planned on getting fuel about 50 miles north










*Swakopmund to Windhoek*
There was the choice of a tar road or a slightly shorter gravel road. I opted for the latter, and saw only half-a-dozen vehicles in nearly 200 miles








​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Uranium*
The lady at the Guest House where I stayed in Swakopmund told me how her son 
worked in the uranium mine, and the temperatures reached over 60 celsius in the bottom of the pit










*Namibian Roads*
Much of Namibia's road are gravel, and the majority are very well maintained, with regular grading and little mud









Ian Chappel on Flickr​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Boutique hotel*









http://cdn.africatravelresource.com...OUI-IM1001-swakopmund-boutique-hotel-1475.jpg​


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*The former Schutztruppe hospital in Swakopmund now a hotel.*


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Sundrenched colour*









http://www.cityapartmentsforrent.info/photos/?id=107907/.jpg


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Selling nostalgia*



















flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

wow! Amazing...


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

thanks boyshow..very sandy tho..lol


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

*Romantic Night*









http://www.south-african-hotels.com/media/swakopmund-hotel-and-entertainment-centre-activities-9.jpg


----------



## Rain Drops (Oct 28, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------

